# This girl thanked everyone for their birthday wishes except me



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

WTF. She used to be my friend in high school and we did get into a stupid fight which was like 6 years ago but I mean come on, that was in high school and I thought we were both cool about it but anyway, I wished her a happy birthday and she thanked everyone except me. Why doesn´t she like me- I think that´s so weird. I don´t understand why she did that. This really makes me feel like crap because I didn´t do anything wrong. All I said was Hey happy birthday girl =) Have a good one.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

People are stupid. That is all I can say.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe you should retract it.

_"Earlier this week, I wished you a happy birthday. I am now retracting that statement. Have a nice day."_


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

If you want to get back at her make a big scene about it on her wall:b


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> People are stupid. That is all I can say.


Yeah I know.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Rich19 said:


> If you want to get back at her make a big scene about it on her wall:b


I´d rather not. That would be embarrassing and would only make me look like a terrible human being.


----------



## jjh87 (Oct 25, 2012)

She's not worth the trouble if she wrongs you in this way.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

It´s not just her. People do mean things to me in general and there was no reason for them to do so. Well not that I really know of for that matter because I´m nice to pretty much everyone I come across with in my life.


----------



## twistedlogic89 (Jul 13, 2013)

Rich19 said:


> If you want to get back at her make a big scene about it on her wall:b


Haha, once I wrote thank you's to everyone who wished me a happy bday on facebook except for one friend because I thanked her in person and text. The next day she actually called me out on my wall for it! It was kind of funny

But if that girl didn't thank you in real life or over text or some other way and blatantly ignored you on facebook while thanking everyone else, maybe just delete the message or delete her as a friend if she's still holding a grudge after all these years.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I already unfriend her. Maybe she didn't like the fact that I actually sent a nice message to her. Whatever. People suck. Really.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Hmm. do you think that girls think youre a tommy boy or look like one? Sometimes I think theyre just jealous because youre not a girly girl. Just my opinion


I guarantee you it's not that at all. People like me at first until it's my personality that really annoys the crap out of them. So yeah. That's what seems to drive many of them away. I guess I'm not as mature as many people and I can be very silly but that's because I have social anxiety. Whatever.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

Paloma M said:


> I guarantee you it's not that at all. People like me at first until it's my personality that really annoys the crap out of them. So yeah. That's what seems to drive many of them away. I guess I'm not as mature as many people and I can be very silly but that's because I have social anxiety. Whatever.


You know, from your posts I get the feeling that you're a pretty dynamic kind
of person. Maybe that's what clashes with other girls with equally dynamic
personalities. That's not to say that you do something wrong. It's just the
way the world works as far as I know.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

So the girl ended up thanking me when she realized I unfriended her on Fb.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> So the girl ended up thanking me when she realized I unfriended her on Fb.


Re-add her if you want. Ignore her feed and select the option to hide your updates from her. Yet don't even concern yourself with her anymore unless she genuinely extends interest in your well being first. It's better to have quality friends over quantity yes, but on facebook, the higher your friend count is, the more likely people will add you, it's quite sad. You have to essentially meet a sea of acquaintances and then nitpick and select the precious few that make you happy more than miserable, and choose to be with those individuals.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Why do you care if someone likes you?


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

I wouldn't re-add her just ignore her like she did to you. You probably made her freak out when you deleted her from your friends list. Oh no I don't have 2389473280947329847389 friends anymore, how am I going to live?????????????


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

changeme77 said:


> Why do you care if someone likes you?


 It really gets to me when someone decides to take a dislike towards me or no reason at all especially when I have been nothing but nice to them. She thanked this one girl who was not nice to her at all. Never has been and she had the nerve to shun my comment like that. It confuses me how someone could seriously hold a grudge for that long. I mean come on, this was 6 years ago.


----------

